# New member



## magikinico (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello,

First, I apologize for my English - I'm French :? 
I bought an Audi TTS MK2 8J - gift for my 40's
I found this forum by searching data bout aftermarket HU
I have experience with Audi and VCDS with previouisly a S4 B8 and a A6 C7 V6TDI 272ch. 

Nicolas.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nicolas, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## magikinico (Jan 15, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Nicolas, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thanks !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## OTTTT (Jan 19, 2021)

Bonjour!


----------

